# Erweiterungskarte IDE für mehr Festplatten



## goela (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
da ich bei meinem Hobby Videoschnitt sehr viel Plattenplatz benötige aber schon alle Schnittstellen (2x Harddisks, 1x DVD-Brenner,  1x CD-Brenner) verbraucht habe, wollte ich mal fragen, wer denn mit einer IDE-Erweiterungskarte schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht hat!
Lohnt sich das oder nicht!

Alternativ könnte ich auch den CD-Brenner gegen eine Festplatte tauschen!


----------



## Cheese (20. Dezember 2004)

Also ich hab mit ner IDE-Erweiterungskarte bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings weiß ich, dass man ja auch die RAID-Controller dafür hernehmen kann, einzelne Platten anzusteuern(JBOD).

Wenn du schon schreibst, dass du mehr Platz brauchst wegen Videoschnitt, wieso nimmst du dann ned ne SATA-Platte? Die haben meistens mehr Speicherplatz und mit den Kabeln tust dich auch leichter, sind ja nur noch dünne Kabel... 

Außerdem wirst du da für die großen Datenmengen wohl auch nen schnellen Datendurchsatz brauchen nehm ich an, wieso also ned ein Raid? 

Hätt eh grad nen Sata-Raid-Controller zu Hause rumliegen, hab ihn vor 3 Monaten gekauft und nun rausgeschmissen, nehm den onboard... Nö Schmarrn, Spaß beiseite, aber denk mal drüber nach, wieso ned SATA und evtl Raid


----------

